

USPS jerking around GameFly one year later - BudVVeezer
http://prc.gov/Docs/67/67931/1st%20Discovery%20Requests%20[1-46].pdf

======
BudVVeezer
The basic gist of the story is this: a year ago, GameFly filed a formal
complaint against USPS for treating its game disks different from competitors
like NetFlix and Blockbuster (a disproportionate number were broken, lost,
etc). This was after already working with USPS to try to resolve the issue
before the complain process. It's taken USPS a full year to respond to the
complaint, and their response is in the form of a wild goose chase.

